# Burton [ak] Hover 3L GORE-TEX® Pro Snowboard Pants Review



## smellysell

Where do we start the petition to change Craig's handle to #oneburtonfanboy ?


----------



## Craig64

smellysell said:


> Where do we start the petition to change Craig's handle to #oneburtonfanboy ?


Hey not so fast mate. I have a Quiksilver backpack and Giro helmet.


----------



## Craig64

Had another week in the [ak] Hover pants. Absolutely love these pants. Have them layered up with [ak] Powergrid pants which work okay for Australia. Just wondering what guys do in really cold climate with 3L pants for baselayer as I feel that these would be a bit colder than 2L pants as they have that extra inner layer in addition to the 2L shell.

Do you use heavier baselayer or double up baselayer pants?


----------



## Phedder

Craig64 said:


> Just wondering what guys do in really cold climate with 3L pants for baselayer as I feel that these would be a bit colder than 2L pants as they have that extra inner layer in addition to the 2L shell.
> 
> Do you use heavier baselayer or double up baselayer pants?


I use the Volcom Guide 3L pants and just vary my baselayers. 200 Merino, 260 Merino, and Arcteryx Rho AR which is a relatively thick/high pile fleece layer. If it's colder than -20 I combine the 200 Merino with the Rho AR.


----------



## smellysell

I've got a merino baselayer that are basically all I ever wear under my pants, unless it's really cold under 10 or so Fahrenheit). In that case, honestly I just add a pair of sweatpants. I think we definitely overthink/overspend on things that are completely unnecessary at times.

When I'm splitting, I've never worn more than the baselayer. I do run on the hot side though. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64

smellysell said:


> I've got a merino baselayer that are basically all I ever wear under my pants, unless it's really cold under 10 or so Fahrenheit). In that case, honestly I just add a pair of sweatpants. I think we definitely overthink/overspend on things that are completely unnecessary at times.
> 
> When I'm splitting, I've never worn more than the baselayer. I do run on the hot side though.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I have 2 pairs of [ak] powergrid (200) pants so this is the route I'd go when I'm able to get back to Japan.


----------



## Craig64

Phedder said:


> I use the Volcom Guide 3L pants and just vary my baselayers. 200 Merino, 260 Merino, and Arcteryx Rho AR which is a relatively thick/high pile fleece layer. If it's colder than -20 I combine the 200 Merino with the Rho AR.


I see they have some Burton expedition pants in my size on sale at present which are heavy weight 300 as opposed to Powergrid 200. Maybe these would be a better option for Japan rather than doubling up on midweights. Found a small amount of reviews but they are a bit hit and miss on them though. 



https://shop.triggerbrothers.com.au/burton-expedition-thermal-pant-2020-mens-in-true-black-heather


----------



## Craig64

*❄ Burton [ak] Hover 3L GORE-TEX® Pro Snowboard Pants Review (Part 2).

❄ Brand:* Burton,
*❄ Model:* [ak] Hover,
*❄ Year*: 2021,
*❄ Fabric:* 80D GORE-TEX® Pro Shell Fabric,
*❄ Waterproofing:* GORE-TEX® Pro Shell Fabric [3-Layer] with Gore Micro Grid Backer. Fully Taped Seams with GORE-SEAM® 3L Tape,
*❄ Insulation:* Shell,
*❄ Seams: *fully sealed, GORE-Seam tape,
*❄ Size:* Mens XL (Waist 37-40"),
*❄ Fit:* Regular Articulated,
*❄ Venting:* Crossflow Venting™, Mesh-lined, no-snag Test-I-Cool™ venting, Exterior thigh vents,
*❄ Colour:* _"True Black"_,
*❄ RRP:* $Au849.99 (@ '22), ($US494.95),
*❄ Rider:* 192m (6'4") 93kg (205lbs),
*❄ Rider Outerwear:* Giro Range helmet, Anon M4 goggles, Burton [ak] Swash Jacket, [ak] Powergrid base layer, [ak] Guide gloves, [ak] Endurance socks, Burton SLX boots, Quiksilver TR Platinum 24L riders backpack,
*❄ Board:* Burton Show Stopper 162, Burton Straight Chuter Vapor 162, Genesis EST™ /Genesis X-Base EST™(large),
*❄ Location:* Perisher/Blue Cow, New South Wales.
*❄ Camera:* GoPro Hero 7 Black/Smatree S2C carbon pole / Samsung S8.











I was lucky enough to grab a pair of _"True Black"_ '21 Burton [ak] Hover pants a few months ago taking a big advantage of the EOS sales. I mainly just wanted these as an alternative to wearing with a coloured jacket as they don't look as blingy as the Kodiak Camo.










The cut with the '21 Burton [ak] Hover is pretty close to the '18 Hover I reviewed above. Still with the same 3L GORE-TEX® Pro construction but the denier has jumped up slightly to a tougher 80D nylon fabric now.










The graphic print is a lot larger which looks pretty cool in my mind. The waist line has twin internal adjustment Velcro tabs to fit various circumferences within the size range.










Burton have added in a RECCO® reflector in the right lower leg area for that little bit of extra back country safety. Mostly all the zips are YKK® water resistant.










The [ak] Hover pants also have the same Crossflow Venting™system with the exterior thigh zips being open unmeshed but now the inner area is fitted with the mesh-lined no-snag Test-I-Cool™ vent system. This will prevent the legs from ballooning open a fair bit when you are running at speed.











The inner zip is one entire single unit and has the ability to completely open up.










With all these positive technical improvements the Burton [ak] Hover snowboard pants have been lifted to and an even higher level of performance premium level outerwear allowing you the comfortable ease to venture off piste searching for that perfect run.









.


----------

